# Paratubal Cystectomy



## malynch (Aug 18, 2011)

I would appreciate your assistance with coding a Laparoscopic Paratubal Cystectomy.

Thanks!


----------



## preserene (Aug 18, 2011)

58662


----------



## malynch (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for your help ... I greatly appreciate it!


----------

